# Adquisicion de datos con visual basic



## johny5 (Ago 20, 2006)

Hola mundo electronico, deseo con puerto paralelo saber en la pc, sobre presion o temperatura y graficarla digamos con visual basic. Donde consigo información esquemas etc. me interesa conocer acerca de esto.
Gracias y saludos a todos los heroes anonimos.
Johny5


----------



## Almustafa (Ago 21, 2006)

Hola

Tu pregunta es un poco extensa. Así q una respeusta equivalente sería comprar un sistema de adquisición de datos tipo National Instrument que ya te viene todo para configurar. En cuanto  al software puedes usar el bendito LabView de la misma empresa.

Ahora si eres (como yo)  de los que odiamos pagar miles de dolares por algo que lo podemos hacer. Pues la adquisicion por puerto paralelo es muy simple pero tediosa por la cantidad de cables.

Prefiero usar el puerto serial o USB. Inevitablemente pensar en un microcontrolador de preferencia uno bueno como un AVR o en su defecto un PIC que para el caso ha de funcionar.

Esto en cuanto a la comunicacion con el PC. En cuanto a la adquisicion de señales, pensar en sensores comprados o en transductores y hacer los circuitos de acondicionamiento, ADC y esas cosas.

EL software puede ser escrito en Visual Basic, o en algun lenguaje más descente como C# o C++

Pero eso sí, es un tema algo extenso que requiere separarse en muchos temitas para poder ayudar

Saludos


----------



## johny5 (Ago 24, 2006)

Perfecto amigo, gracias por la respuesta sobre todos los temas estoy muy de acuerdo, claro tengo bastante que comenzar a investigar y esa era la premisa (por donde comienzo).
Talvez alguna direccion tuya para ver acerca de adquisicion de datos antes de comprar un enlatado?.
Saludos


----------



## maunix (Sep 6, 2006)

johny5 dijo:
			
		

> Talvez alguna direccion tuya para ver acerca de adquisicion de datos antes de comprar un enlatado?.
> Saludos



Amigo, ¿primero hablas de hacerlo tu mismo y ahora un enlatado? 

En cuanto a la adquisición de datos, necesitas primero saber qué quieres hacer y con qué precisión.

De esa forma, eliges el tipo de sensor a usar, eso te condicionará la forma de comunicarte con el mismo.

Una vez que tengas eso sabrás si necesitas o no un microcontrolador entre tu PC y el Sensor.


----------



## johny5 (Sep 9, 2006)

Amigo, ¿primero hablas de hacerlo tu mismo y ahora un enlatado? 

En cuanto a la adquisición de datos, necesitas primero saber qué quieres hacer y con qué precisión.

De esa forma, eliges el tipo de sensor a usar, eso te condicionará la forma de comunicarte con el mismo.

Una vez que tengas eso sabrás si necesitas o no un microcontrolador entre tu PC y el Sensor]


Ok!, bueno para ser concreto ...
1.- quiero realizar un sistema de adquisicion de datos
2.- graficar en la pc presion temperatura caudal revoluciones.
3.- dado que no encuentro un ADC0840 estoy varado, no quiero PIC por que odio assembler
Gracias por la respuesta,....espera que haya respuesta sin mucha exactitud.
saludos


----------



## maunix (Sep 10, 2006)

johny5 dijo:
			
		

> Amigo, ¿primero hablas de hacerlo tu mismo y ahora un enlatado?
> 1.- quiero realizar un sistema de adquisicion de datos
> 2.- graficar en la pc presion temperatura caudal revoluciones.
> 3.- dado que no encuentro un ADC0840 estoy varado, no quiero PIC por que odio assembler
> ...



*johny5* me confudias porque no pusiste [ quote ]  para enmarcar mi post, jeje.

1) Debes conocer como programar en un lenguaje de alto nivel, no estas queriendo hacer un programita para pulsar solo un botón.  Por eso te estoy tratando de guiar que lo que quieres hacer puede ser simple para alguien con experiencia pero complicado para alguien que no la tiene porque tienes que saber de muuuchas cosas.

2) Idem 1.


3) PIC y assembler no tienen porqué ir de la mano.  Para PICs tienes compiladores en C, Pascal, Basic, y otros lenguajes "fáciles".

De hecho un pic con interfaz usb por ejemplo podría ser ideal para una linda adquisición.


----------



## johny5 (Sep 12, 2006)

gracias maunix.

bueno te comento que tengo un esquema con puerto paralelo para adquisicion de datos, la grafica y el resto del soft con visual basic, el unico componente el ADC0820 (me equivoque) no he podido consequirlo, hasta aqui llegue.
Mi intension es graficar como te dije temperatura , presion caudal  y toda variable que me proponga.
Comentare sobre lo que paso en el epilogo.
gracias
saludos.


----------



## maunix (Sep 12, 2006)

johny5 dijo:
			
		

> gracias maunix.
> 
> bueno te comento que tengo un esquema con puerto paralelo para adquisicion de datos, la grafica y el resto del soft con visual basic, el unico componente el ADC0820 (me equivoque) no he podido consequirlo, hasta aqui llegue.
> Mi intension es graficar como te dije temperatura , presion caudal  y toda variable que me proponga.
> ...



*Johny5*, lamento no poder ayudarte pero la verdad, no es algo tan simple como parece.

Espero tengas resultados positivos con tus adquisiciones.

Saludos


----------



## johny5 (Sep 12, 2006)

hola maunix:
bueno, acabo de ver  un esquema sencillo, si le echas una mano podrias indicarme un poco mas?.
Gracias por tu paciencia.
Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Sep 12, 2006)

johny5 dijo:
			
		

> hola maunix:
> bueno, acabo de ver  un esquema sencillo, si le echas una mano podrias indicarme un poco mas?.
> Gracias por tu paciencia.
> Saludos.



Lo que veo es un esquema para conectar un ADC clásico de National si no me equivoco a un puerto paralelo.  Valiéndose de este puerto y del acceso directo a hardware (no presente en windows pero si usas una DLL o componente para el puerto paralelo debieras poder hacerlo).

De esta forma, puedes 'sensar' variables que el conversor convierta, dicho sea de paso.

Habría que leer el datasheet de los mismos para entender qué hace el software que ha subido el joven que ha hecho el diseño.

Lo veo bastante simple y por lo que veo solo te harán falta algunos IC, uno creo que es un multiplexor y también hay unas compuertas para invertir la señal de salida del puerto paralelo (algunos pines tienen niveles invertidos).

No se en qué otra cosa te pueda ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## kathe corredor (May 12, 2008)

hola
me gustaria que me ayudaran con una tarjeta de adquisicion de datos, pero que sus salidas sean mostradas en leds, utilizando un adc 0804, un pic 16f84 y un multiplexor 4066.

en todo lo que puedan ayudarme, se los agradeceria. 

pd: la información que tengo es mas o menos asi: en la entrada del adc, va una señal de un sensor, las salidas van conectadas al pic, por el puerto b y el puerto a envia señales al multiplexor, pero necesito que este me muestre en leds, el nible del lbs o del mbs.


----------

